# UPCOMING FISHING IN AUGUST at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 26, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - July 23rd*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Today was a grinder of a day, but my crew of three from the Jeremy K. party put their nose to the grindstone and got the job done. The wind wasnâ€™t that bad this morning, and one of the guys stuck a fantastic trout just before 8:00am. At that point, we thought for sure we were into the fish heavily, and that it wouldnâ€™t take any time at all to reach our limits. However, the bite weakened following that, and we suddenly realized we had our work cut out for us for the rest of the morning. The guys finished their day on a favorable note as they managed thirteen nice trout, four good-size reds, and two thick flounder.






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Not thirty minutes before this picture, Miles asked how often we catch flounder, to which I replied, â€œNot all that oftenâ€. He really wanted to catch a flounder. By pure chance, this happened not long after his question. It was his second ever, and new personal-best flounder on rod and reel, which measured right at 21-inches! Not pictured, also, is the 17-inch flounder that he caught on the very next cast! Ask, and you shall receive!






​
*TUESDAY - July 24th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - We spent some quality time out on the water today with a group of very special ladies. I had the opportunity to fish wish three members of the Bay Flats Lodge evening kitchen staff, and they had a blast! It was a well-deserved trip that theyâ€™ve needed for a long time, and they made up for lost time on the bay. They managed a mess of trout, as well as a beautiful bonus redfish. I hope we get to do it again real soon!






​
*WEDNESDAY - July 25th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - The strangest thing happened today. We searched and searched, and tried and tried to locate the trout bite, but the trout werenâ€™t having any part of it! I donâ€™t know the reason why, and I canâ€™t begin to try to explain it, but the trout just did not bite this morning. Thankfully for us, the redfish that have been somewhat elusive recently showed up in numbers to save the day, not to mention a couple of really nice black drum as extra prizes. It was a weird day, but then again we were fishing after all!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - The Lodge has repeat customers that visit time and time again, and they bring their top customers. And more times than not, the guys that have fished with me before typically request to be on my boat again, and most of the time it works out - today was a good example! By the way, the redfish drought has been over for about two days now (what do you want to bet that tomorrow Iâ€™ll be saying, â€œâ€¦you shouldâ€™ve been here yesterday?â€






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - The gentlemen fishing with me today are in the building supply industry, and were visiting the lodge with a big group of folks who were have a small fishing tournament for a little extra fun. My guys had a big day by catching a lot of fish, and by releasing a lot of fish, as well. As an added bonus, our boat ended the day by winning the big trout award for todayâ€™s efforts. Thank you everyone, it was a great day out on the water!






​
*UPCOMING FISHING IN AUGUST​*On windy days when the mid-bay shell is unavailable, a lot of our wade fishing guests have been wading amongst a good amount of mud and grass, some pretty tough at times, in some of the more remote regions of our bay systems. Doing so has produced fish for them, but on occasion the level of consistency has not been as great as weâ€™re typically used to seeing. With the higher temperatures weâ€™re experiencing right now, weâ€™re finding that we generally seem to do better in the back country areas over mud and grass on those days with higher tide levels. Inversely, on days when lower tides are the norm, weâ€™re not finding the bite to be very active in the back lakes over the mud and grass. These back bays require a certain level of water in order to be attractive to the fish, especially in real skinny shallows, and especially during the heat of the summer.

When you do look for fish in these secluded areas, youâ€™ll do well by beginning your search over a hard-sand bottom with a mixture of occasional shell. A lot of anglers will catch their fair share of trout over shell in August and September as a result of their focus upon many of the larger, open-bay shell reefs while tossing live bait. However, a lot of anglers may prefer to do whatever possible in order to allow them to remain concealed and detached from the masses while throwing nothing but artificial baits.

For the artificial bait enthusiasts amongst us, top water lures should be your first â€œgo-to baitâ€ in August, and you should be throwing them into the darkness of the very early-light hours just prior to sunrise, and then again during the hours of the day just before sunset. You can experiment if you wish, but it is highly recommended you downsize your surface baits this month to the smaller-sized lures, especially in instances of very light wind conditions and little wave action across the surface of the water.

If youâ€™re looking for alternative wading options, you might also like to try concentrating a few wading sessions along the leeward shorelines of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay while keying in on sand guts with intermittent grass patches. Try doing this a lot in August, and look for structure in the neighboring area that shows signs of depressions and pockets running parallel to skinny water along the shorelines. Itâ€™s not common for the top water bite to last much past sunrise this time of the year, so switch to plastics while heading out to deeper water as the morning progresses. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY...​*_Capt. Jeremy McClelland was very good! - *Mike G. 7/24/18*

Couldn't have asked for better service! Everyone was very nice, and they went out of their way to make sure we were taken care of. All of the food was prepared and served perfectly. Keep doing what you're doing, as it works great! It's a well-oiled machine! We will be back for sure! - *Todd H. 7/23/18*

This was my second time visiting and I was still blown away with the food, service and the hospitality! I love the sandwiches we had for lunch - I could eat two next time! You guys are doing it right - keep everything the way it is! - *Santos P. 7/23/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 94F. W winds shifting to SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 92F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A generally weak onshore flow is expected through Thursday night. High pressure will keep conditions rather quiet and dry through most of the weekend with weak to moderate onshore flow, but a few isolated showers and storms will be possible during the day on Friday and Saturday, mainly over the northern offshore waters. Otherwise, increasing chances for showers and storms will be possible through early next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Saturday mornings wade session began on area shoreline I favor during the summer months, and this same location my team and I actually took 1st place in the very first Aribia Pescado fishing tournament. Top waters worked over sand along a deep drop off normally pays big dividends for healthy trout, but today it was not happening. Instead of marinating the area, I pulled up camp, and decided to go fish a shell pad Iâ€™ve never fished before. I dialed in the Simrad to locate this shell that Iâ€™ve been driving past for the past 18 years. But, before slipping into the water I had made my mind up that if I see exploding or nervous bait I would get out. It was the right move. Plum chartreuse Norton sand eels tipped with 1/8-oz Norton screw lock heads accounted for a quick trout bite. The specks wanted the lure worked at a medium retrieval either on the drop or reefâ€™s crown. The middle water column produced the best action. Wind SE 10 mph, full-moon, and water clarity was trout green.

When the fishing gets slow, follow your own hunches. Donâ€™t always depend on the cleaning table crowd, or the boat ramp mob to give away free information. Start depending on your instincts. Try other locations and unusual spots. The most important part to becoming a better angler is, never catch a fish without asking why. Stay focused on what kind of presentation you were using. This presentation you develop will eventually establish a pattern that will lead to more successful fishing trips. Itâ€™s important to experiment, and then compare your results daily with others youâ€™ve had. You canâ€™t always depend on high tech bearings and fancy oils to catch fish. It comes from thinking about what youâ€™re doing on each trip.

In closing, while looking back at my day, instead of keeping my eye on the prize, I didnâ€™t worry too much about the final outcome. Take one fish at a time. Perseverance comes with a lot of experience. Get in the habit of asking yourself what attracted the fish to the spot your fishing. Visualize your trip the day before and come up with the mental strategy it will take to have another successful day on the water.

â€œKeep-Grindingâ€
Captain Chris Martin

Simrad Yachting ES Custom Boats ForEverlast Inc. Waterloo Rods Norton Lures Marty Strakos Coastline Trailers Power-Pole Total Boat Control Wet Sounds Bob's Machine Shop Fish Shimano YETI Building Conservation Trust CCA Texas


----------

